

Show HN: Beyond Tabletop – An RPG Tool Built on Google Drive - tmfkmoney
http://www.beyondtabletop.com

======
tmfkmoney
Beyond Tabletop is designed to let you use your mobile devices for in-person
gaming.

A friend and I built this after we bought dry erase mat for our home game. We
realized that we had a dozen mobile devices in the room and we were still
using pen and paper for gaming.

